
Value your home by comparing to your neighbours' (UK) - petertb
https://www.getagent.co.uk/valuation
======
buserror
Tried it, but I found that judging by a single picture whether my house is
'more' or 'less' is too limiting. I honestly tried to tweak it afterward to
see if the valuation would make a bit more sense, but it didn't.

FYI I bought my house 415k 2 years ago, zoopla tells me it's now worth 550k,
and 'getagent' first estimate was... >900k! After tweaking it was still 770k
(!) - Mind you some rather shitty houses seems to have sold for quite a lot
but still...

------
daledavies
I live in a dorma bungalow and it only showed me pictures of houses (which
generally cost a little more), may be worthwhile asking a few more questions
about the type of property than just how many bedrooms?

------
TheArtOfGear
Tried it. It was pretty accurate. Valued the same as the Estate Agents valued
it last week.

~~~
buserror
So that is... traditionally very inflated so you are tempted to sell it, and
they will lower the price afterward once you're committed because they are not
paid a percentage anyway.

Ahhh estate agents, my favourites...

------
noja
Nice idea. How does it account for rising prices since the picture and data
was captured?

~~~
petertb
We use the area average growth price. But the idea is we are looking at
properties that sold very recently, so the rise in price is not such an issue.

~~~
noja
10% inflation is the current rate there. How recent are you looking?

------
samoli
I tried it on a house I just sold. It was only £1000 off.

------
chelseathomas01
Used & liked!

